# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  محرومیت ، لطفا بیاین و کمک کنید .

## ahranaseri

آیا قبولی در دانشگاه شبانه باعث محرومیت واسه کنکور امسال میشه ؟


سوال دیگه اینکه شما بین آزاد پرستاری شهر دور و دکتری دام پزشکی شبانه شهر خودت کدومو میری ؟

----------


## Fawzi

> آیا قبولی در دانشگاه شبانه باعث محرومیت واسه کنکور امسال میشه ؟
> 
> 
> سوال دیگه اینکه شما بین آزاد پرستاری شهر دور و دکتری دام پزشکی شبانه شهر خودت کدومو میری ؟


خیر شبانه محدودیت نداره واسه کنکور 
ازاد پرستاری هم انتخاب بهتریه

----------


## milad0884

> خیر شبانه محدودیت نداره واسه کنکور 
> ازاد پرستاری هم انتخاب بهتریه


سلام نه هیچ دانشگاهی جز روزانه محرومیت نداره

اگر وضع مالی خوبی و علاقه داری برو دامپزشکی..اگر نه که پرستاری

----------

